# Homesteader pump



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

My sister bought an 09 wrangler and wants to put a plow on it is there any difference to the pumps on a std duty plow or homesteader they look similiar and if there are differences is it possible to use the homesteader wiring harness to run a standard duty plow


----------

